# Javascript ENVIROMENT



## jaiii (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi, 

how can i get envoroment variables (REMOTE_HOST,REMOTE_ADDR,...) 
using Javascript ? 

THANKX


----------



## tamaki (Jul 30, 2005)

jaiii said:


> Hi,
> 
> how can i get envoroment variables (REMOTE_HOST,REMOTE_ADDR,...)
> using Javascript ?
> ...


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Hmm..*

Okay, I am not too sure what you are asking but I think this site should help you:

http://www.cgi101.com/class/ch3/text.html

Hope that Helps :smile:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Grove, that links to microsoft... :question:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Sorry*

Sorry, Fixed the Link. Should work now :grin:


----------

